# Mk IV Instrument Cluster SKC: how to find it?



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

I am trying to replace an instrument cluster on a 2002 Mk IV Jetta (2.0l 5-speed). At different times I have gotten several codes that lead me to believe that it is faulty:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-00 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
000 - - - Intermittent

The 2 CAN wires between the ECU and cluster test ok, but one never knows when there is an intermittent problem!


My question has to do with the SKCs that are needed. If I read the Ross-Tech info correctly, I will need the SKC for the old and for the new (used) cluster. My questions have to do with how to acquire those codes.

When I removed the old cluster, I found a 4-digit hand-written number on the back side of the top steering wheel cover. 

Is that likely to be the code that I need?

Is there a straightforward way to check it?

I'm presuming that I can test it by using it to log in to the module. What would I do if the module were "dead"?

If I buy a used cluster, can it be used as anything other than a paperweight if it doesn't include the correct code? That is, is there any way to read the code from the used cluster?

I am including a recent auto-scan (when the cluster was working) in case that helps with getting a response here. The airbag faults are the result of a crash. Once the instrument cluster is resolved, replacing the airbags, clock spring, and control unit are the next project!

Here is the scan:

Saturday,14,April,2012,17:01:11:64628
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWRB69M92M111329 Mileage: 214840km/133495miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AZG.clb
Part No: 06A 906 032 FN
Component: 2.0l R4/2V 4071 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 6FE32B372D862D1
3VWRB69M92M111329 VWZ7Z0A4224002

1 Fault Found:
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-10 - Efficiency Below Threshold - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3167ED4FAB327B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 27530317C5F6351

10 Faults Found:
00595 - Crash Data Stored 
35-00 - - 
01214 - Crash Data for Belt Tensioner Stored 
35-00 - - 
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Passenger Side (N154) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
33-10 - Resistance too Low - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F63EB37ED066D1
3VWRB69M92M111329 VWZ7Z0A4224002

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1A84BB0B8B29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 1C0-962-258-III.lbl
Part No: 1C0 962 258 AC
Component: 21 Zentr.Verriegel. 0003 
Coding: 00019
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 68D1402B0868FA9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Are we still allowed to talk about SKC's ? Well..whatever. Anyway, what else is wrong with the cluster, I mean other than the errors ? Does it work? If not, what part isn't working? 
You autoscan from when it was Ok was from a week ago. What happened in the last week? 
Assuming something doesn't work with it then I'll say : Yes. You need the SKC to adapt a used cluster to your car. 
The dealer can't tell you the SKC anymore, and VCDS doesn't read those. The official sanctioned answer is to have the dealer adapt your replacement cluster. But there are a couple other ways you can do it yourself easily. The problem is the tools that let you adapt the Immo on a used cluster also let you change the ODO reading. Assuming you're not going to do that you'll want a vagtacho cable. Use it to read the SKC. Then use VCDS and follow their walkthrough to install the new cluster. 
Make sure you get the right cluster, they all look pretty much the same but you can't run an Immo II cluster in an Immo3 car. 
I'll probably get yelled at for this. . .


----------



## tehbrosta (Nov 7, 2007)

zeroboy said:


> Are we still allowed to talk about SKC's ? Well..whatever. Anyway, what else is wrong with the cluster, I mean other than the errors ? Does it work? If not, what part isn't working?
> You autoscan from when it was Ok was from a week ago. What happened in the last week?
> Assuming something doesn't work with it then I'll say : Yes. You need the SKC to adapt a used cluster to your car.
> The dealer can't tell you the SKC anymore, and VCDS doesn't read those. The official sanctioned answer is to have the dealer adapt your replacement cluster. But there are a couple other ways you can do it yourself easily. The problem is the tools that let you adapt the Immo on a used cluster also let you change the ODO reading. Assuming you're not going to do that you'll want a vagtacho cable. Use it to read the SKC. Then use VCDS and follow their walkthrough to install the new cluster.
> ...


 
Don't you need more than just the SKC? Or you can grab those components as well through VAG-Tacho? 





VCDS said:


> You must enter the following Information:
> 
> 7-digit SKC that the Dealer retrieved for your exact Immobilizer ID Number.
> Date on which the 7-digit SKC was retrieved by the Dealer.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I can help you with that with proper documentation.


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

re: what happened in the last week 

Attempting to start the car has had one of three states: 

1) All works, no scan errors other than airbags. The scan above is an example of that. 
2) Dash lights are as normal but immobilizer light blinks. Car starts then stops. Scan shows intermittent communication problem with Instrument Cluster. First scan below is an example of that. 
3) Dash lights are all off except for red battery light. Car starts then stops. Scan shows communication failure with Instrument Cluster. Second scan below is an example of that. 

The car was working fine, then exhibited state #2. It cleared after I left the key on for 10 minutes or so and cleared codes with the VAG-Com. I don't know which resolved it. 

The car worked for a few days, then went to state #3. It cleared after I left the key on for 10 minutes or so and cleared codes with the VAG-Com. I don't know which resolved it. 

The car worked for a few days, then went to state #3 again. I have not been able to clear it yet. 

My assumption is that the communication problem is a failure of the ECU, wiring, or Instrument cluster. I removed the connectors at the ECU and Instrument Cluster (battery disconnected) and they looked clean and dry. 

My next step is to test the harness. As I read the Bentley schematics (a bit of a challenge!), it appears that pins 19 and 20 on the green connector on the Instrument Cluster have the CAN high and low signals respectively. They travel through wires A121 and A122 to pins 60 and 58 on the T121 connector on the ECU. 

The Bentley manual suggests testing pins 60 and 58 at the ECU and checking for proper resistance (about 70 ohms, I believe, but will check). If that passes, it recommends testing the cable for no shorts or opens. 

I intend to test a bit differently. I will probe pins 19 and 20 on the green connector and read the resistance from there. Assuming it is within spec, I will move the harness around and watch for significant changes. I figure this to be a more thorough test. 

I was not able to find the connector pinout for the Instrument Cluster connectors. Can anyone suggest where to find such a thing? I'm unclear as to which are pins 19 and 20. I can make an educated guess, but prefer to be more certain. 

One last note.... the battery measures 12.5-12.6v with the engine not running, and around 13.6 with it running. I'm seeing no significant change if I measure it from the chassis to a hot terminal on the car. 

Any input on this is greatly appreciated! 

State #2, immobilizer light blinking, intermittent communication with cluster: 
Friday,13,April,2012,16:47:29:64628 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20111111 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 9M - Camille and RS 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 
75 76 

VIN: 3VWRB69M92M111329 Mileage: 214830km/133489miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: None 
Part No: 06A 906 032 FN 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V 4071 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 6FE32B372D86136 
3VWRB69M92M111329 VWZ7Z0A4224002 

2 Faults Found: 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-10 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster - Intermittent 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - 
Readiness: 0110 1101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3167ED4FAB32456 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 27530317C5F60B6 

10 Faults Found: 
00595 - Crash Data Stored 
35-00 - - 
01214 - Crash Data for Belt Tensioner Stored 
35-00 - - 
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-00 - Resistance too High 
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent 
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153) 
32-00 - Resistance too High 
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Passenger Side (N154) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent 
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
33-10 - Resistance too Low - Intermittent 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62 
Coding: 07232 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F63EB37ED06536 
3VWRB69M92M111329 VWZ7Z0A4224002 

4 Faults Found: 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
01176 - Key 
65-10 - Unauthorized - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1A84BB0B88CE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 1C0-962-258-III.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 962 258 AC 
Component: 21 Zentr.Verriegel. 0003 
Coding: 00019 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 68D1402B0868C4E 

1 Fault Found: 
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1JM 035 157 A 
Component: Radio DE2 0006 
Coding: 02403 
Shop #: WSC 00329 
VCID: 3E7DC6733A6CAAE 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 



State #3, battery light only, no communication with cluster: 
Thursday,12,April,2012,12:12:49:64628 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20111111 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 9M - Camille and RS 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 
75 76 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: None 
Part No: 06A 906 032 FN 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V 4071 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 6FE32B372D86136 
3VWRB69M92M111329 VWZ7Z0A4224002 

5 Faults Found: 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-00 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3167ED4FAB32456 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1JM 035 157 A 
Component: Radio DE2 0006 
Coding: 02403 
Shop #: WSC 00329 
VCID: 3E7DC6733A6CAAE 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Thursday,12,April,2012,12:20:44:64628 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20111111 


Chassis Type: 9M - Camille and RS 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 
75 76 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: None 
Part No: 06A 906 032 FN 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V 4071 
Coding: 00001 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 6FE32B372D86136 
3VWRB69M92M111329 VWZ7Z0A4224002 

1 Fault Found: 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-00 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
Readiness: 0110 1101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3167ED4FAB32456 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1JM 035 157 A 
Component: Radio DE2 0006 
Coding: 02403 
Shop #: WSC 00329 
VCID: 3E7DC6733A6CAAE 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

re: "make sure you get the right cluster" 

Can you clue me in on how close it needs to be? I have been lead to believe from comments online (which are ALWAYS accurate!) that though the part number may be the same, the internal software may not be. It was implied that it is actual software, not just coding. 

I am not averse to spending $50 or so for another cluster and adapting it, but want to make sure I'm not starting with one that can't work at all. 

Assuming I have the same part number, which of these has to match: 

Model (Jetta, Passat, etc.) 
Year 
Transmission 
Engine 
Anything else?


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

Jack: 

What do you need to get me the SKCs? For future reference, I'd like to get whatever I can on this car and on another Jetta that I own.


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

Jack: 

The 2002 I'm mentioning here (my daughter's) has no additional information. Mine (a 2003) does have the plastic tab with a 7-digit code. I'm assuming this is the "magic" one that you can't get anymore.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I can get you the pins but you must contact me via email and provide a paper trail first. 

I answer limited high security questions in the forum. 

You are in fact dreaming incorrectly. Please come back from Imagination Land. 

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

Jack: 

Please help educate me here as I am missing something significant. I really prefer understanding things rather than just fixing them. 

Part of your response was: 
"Clean your air filter and verify proper air mass, check for small intake leaks, before condemning the cat. 

Fix your grounds and supply voltage/safety devices stuff first ASAP. " 

I'm not at all clear how the air filter, air mass, or intake leaks would cause the Instrument Cluster to quit communicating with the ECU (one mode of failure observed) or cause the immobilizer light to blink. Some enlightenment would be welcome. 

I agree that grounds and supply voltage issues can cause all sorts of trouble, but I am not clear what data there is to indicate a problem with that in this case. Sure, there are the two codes in: 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 

but those are occurring when the Instrument Cluster is having intermittent communication errors and the Module Memory Error. I am presuming (possibly quite erroneously) that if there were a grounding or power issue with the Instrument Cluster (as opposed to a sensor), it would show up with its own code. I certainly don't know enough about these modules to be certain of that, though. 

It appears to me that the grounding and power to the Instrument Cluster come through the wiring harness from the ECU. If you would help with comments about what exactly I should be testing there, I would greatly appreciate it. 

I agree that the safety stuff needs to be resolved promptly. My presumption (again, possibly in error) was that this has been an issue for much longer than the starting issue and is therefore likely not the cause. I wanted to get the Instrument Cluster/Immobilizer issue resolved first, then work on the airbags. Do you think I have this part backwards? 

Thanks.......


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:.


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

And I greatly appreciate your advice... seriously.. Such advice is the reason I am on this forum. 

But... I need to understand (a bad habit of mine, some would say). When an expert whose opinion I respect (such as yours) gives me information that is contrary to my understanding, it is a conflict that I want to resolve. I presume that my logic is at fault and want to correct that. Hence... the questions I asked. 

"Connectivity, and supply voltage will always be a factor for internal ecu errors": I can't disagree with that. But.. when I discussed the connectivity issue, I appeared to get a response from you of "You are in fact dreaming incorrectly". I may have missed to which that referred, but I don't see it. 

As far as supply voltage goes, I absolutely agree. If you don't have adequate voltage, systems won't work correctly. That prompted my question about what to measure. I'll look through the Bentley manual to see where the Instrument Cluster gets its voltage and ground, but I'm still stuck with trying to (educatedly) guess how the pinouts work. Is there a page I'm not seeing regarding that? 

"Safety is safety, common sense." I have absolutely no argument there. I am just (uneducatedly?) skeptical that this is the cause of the symptoms for which I am seeking resolution. 

"They are not linked to the immobilizer light, however, the connectivity stuff very well could be." I absolutely agree. I want to get the immobilizer issue resolved (so that the car will start!) and then I'll deal with the other stuff. My suspicion is that the communication issue is THE issue. If I am wrong, that will be clear after I fix that. In any case, that seems to be the primary issue to resolve. 

"The discretion is always yours, how you wish to commence" Of course it is. I can be a fool and ignore the advice of those who know far more than I on these matters or I can try to follow it. My bias is to understand it, then to follow it. This is the reason for my questions. I'm afraid that I've not gotten answers that will help me to understand.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

Jack: 

I have likely erred in my lack of specificity. Let me try to be clearer here. 

"There were never 7 digit SKC codes on the key tag only 4 digit. This is what you are dreaming, is the key code. Happy now?" 

My presumption here is that "7 digit SKC codes" refers to my comment about the plastic tag that I received with my 2003 Jetta. I'm still trying to understand what that code represents. I will sternly claim that I am not dreaming about the tag and its 7-digit code. Whether it is some sort of SKC or not I haven't a clue. That is one of my many questions. 

And... no.. .I am not happy now in reference to resolution of my questions. 

re: "Other then this mystery I have answered everything else accordingly. " I wish to state my disagreement here. 

Let me list what I would include in "everything else" that was not answered: 

"I may have missed to which that referred, but I don't see it." 

"Is there a page I'm not seeing regarding that?" 

"I have absolutely no argument there. I am just (uneducatedly?) skeptical that this is the cause of the symptoms for which I am seeking resolution." 
I may have erred here by not asking a direct question that I implied. With that in mind, I shall add it here. How are safety issues related to the immediate symptoms of my instrument cluster and ECU not communicating reliably? 

I want to be very clear... though I think my questions have not been answered, I do not think you have an obligation to answer any of them. Your advice and time is greatly appreciated in any case. 

At the moment.. .the real "bottom line" is why are the ECU and Instrument Cluster not communicating well and how do I diagnose that? What we have here... is a failure to communicate.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

Follow up..... 

The most conclusive testing I've done on this problem was to swap the Instrument Cluster between the 2002 and 2003 Jettas. The symptoms (display issues, lack of communication with the cluster, etc.) follow the cluster. 

I'm looking into repair facilities for the cluster or finding a suitable used one.


----------

